# Morocco



## czar (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi just wondering if anybody has had any snags going to /from morocco with all the migrants trying to get to europe by all other means ? Im looking to go after christmas with my family and would like to know its still ok. many thanks


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

watching with interest as we may attempt a trip over there while we are in spain and portugal


----------



## FrednAnne (Feb 1, 2011)

If there is anyone going in the next couple of weeks please let me know, we are meeting up with a couple of old friends in Spain for a week then they are returning to UK and we said we will do the Morocco thing , we have been close to going but never made it , I heard that the Lidl has been burnt out and you can't get to Carlos? anymore because of barriers, but i don't know what is fact or fiction, 
any advice or help much appreciated, also i am not very computer teccy doing this with help, but i have a email address [email protected] if you can contact me 
thank you all very much


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We were there winter of 14/15. No worries via Tangiers Med. Police/Army came into van and had a look around. Also road blocks on a regular basis throughout the country. We were generally wavered through (after slowing down and being aware of the tyre stingers ready to be yanked across the road). Really enjoyed the country. Takes some getting used to though. First fortnight is the worst :wink2::laugh:

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

BTW Carlos moved from next door to Lidl a couple of years ago. He is now here

http://www.viajesnormandie.net/situacion-agencia-viajes-algeciras.htm

Dick


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The-Cookies said:


> watching with interest as we may attempt a trip over there while we are in spain and portugal


It's on our future agenda too (as long as the ferry can take an 8.7m MH)

Graham :smile2:


----------

